# Family life in Christchurch?



## faithdownunder

Hello. My family and I are thinking about permanently relocating to Christchurch, NZ for my husbands job. We have a 12 and 8 year old. I'd love to get some answers before we begin that process. First, we are in the USA and lived in Orange, NSW Australia for two years. LOVED it! Hated to come back and haven't adapted back into this crazy busy culture. Stopped in Christchurch and the whole south island of NZ and our way back to South Carolina. Loved our time there and the locals were friendly. 

What's important to us most is directly related to our children. Given the fact that we've moved them twice in the last four years, we want a nice stable community with a good Christian school in Christchurch. Our children are active in music and sports. 

I loved living in Australia because most Aussie's were very accepting of us USA expat's. How are expat's received from the locals in NZ? 

How are things going since the two earthquakes? What's the talk about any future quakes? 

Is Christchurch a nice town for young families and families with teenagers? Do mom's get together for cuppa's and such? 

Also, can anyone tell me if the public schools offer scripture classes to their students?

Thanks heaps for any help or suggestions. I'm basically looking for some real truth about moving my Christian family to Christchurch for the long haul.


----------



## Song_Si

The Christchurch newsaper on-line The Press will provide you with plenty of information about the local situation.

The government releases the first part of its 'land report' tomorrow, to give an indication of the future of some Christchurch suburbs.

They are still getting earthquakes; today a 5.4 shake. Tremor upgraded to magnitude 5.4

Also see Fed-up father fleeing New Zealand


----------



## Darla.R

faithdownunder said:


> What's important to us most is directly related to our children. Given the fact that we've moved them twice in the last four years, we want a nice stable community with a good Christian school in Christchurch. Our children are active in music and sports.


music is an extra curricular activity in many schools, i.e. you'll have to pay extra for it and it isn't part of the normal school day.

State schools are strictly secular (as is the State) so if you want a school that will teach scripture and have Christian values you'll have to go 'private' and find a fee paying denominational church school.



> I loved living in Australia because most Aussie's were very accepting of us USA expat's. How are expat's received from the locals in NZ?


Depends on the size of the town and its red-neck contingent, Americans can get given a lot of stick from some locals. If your kids are sensitive, caring souls who are even remotely proud of their country give NZ a miss.


----------



## topcat83

faithdownunder said:


> Hello. My family and I are thinking about permanently relocating to Christchurch, NZ for my husbands job. We have a 12 and 8 year old. I'd love to get some answers before we begin that process. First, we are in the USA and lived in Orange, NSW Australia for two years. LOVED it! Hated to come back and haven't adapted back into this crazy busy culture. Stopped in Christchurch and the whole south island of NZ and our way back to South Carolina. Loved our time there and the locals were friendly.
> 
> What's important to us most is directly related to our children. Given the fact that we've moved them twice in the last four years, we want a nice stable community with a good Christian school in Christchurch. Our children are active in music and sports.


Hi there. I thin you'll find many Christian schools everywhere in New Zealand. Maybe contact some of the local churches in the area you're interested in to find out about them.



> I loved living in Australia because most Aussie's were very accepting of us USA expat's. How are expat's received from the locals in NZ?


I'd say it depends where you're moving to. Imagine any 'outsider' moving to a small American town, and I guess they'd take a while to be accepted. New Zealand is no different. With regards being an American? I'd say you'll have no more problems than any other 'outsider', and in many places (including Auckland, where I live) I'd say there's very little discrimination. 



> How are things going since the two earthquakes? What's the talk about any future quakes?
> 
> Is Christchurch a nice town for young families and families with teenagers? Do mom's get together for cuppa's and such?


Christchurch is suffering still - our hearts go out to them. But I'm sure that it will rebuild, albeit with some of the more damaged areas left unbuilt. I'd say go over, stay awhile and do your homework. And the people are lovely. At the end of the day that's what makes a town.



> Also, can anyone tell me if the public schools offer scripture classes to their students?


Sorry - I can't help with this one.



> Thanks heaps for any help or suggestions. I'm basically looking for some real truth about moving my Christian family to Christchurch for the long haul.


I'm afraid I disagree with single religion schools. I have no problems with a single religion being taught in the family, but within school I think children lose out if they are not allowed to learn about different religions, and mix with children of different cultures and religions. And single religion schools, by their very nature, tend to contain just one culture & religion. 

But you'll find many who disagree with me


----------



## Darla.R

To clarify this for you Faithdownunder.

Maxim Institute

"Education Act 1964

Section 77

. . . every State primary school shall be kept open 5 days in each week for at least 4 hours each day, of which hours 2 in the morning and 2 in the afternoon . . . and the teaching shall be entirely of a secular character.


Section 78

. . . any classes, or classes at the school, or the school as a whole, may be closed at any time or times of the school day for any period or periods . . . [not] exceeding . . . 60 minutes in any week nor 20 hours in any school year, for any class, for the purposes of religious instruction given by voluntary instructors . . . and of religious observances . . . and the school buildings may be used for those purposes or for either of them.


Section 79(1)

No pupil enrolled at a State primary school shall be required to attend or take part in any such instruction or observances if any parent or guardian of the pupil does not wish the pupil to take part therein and makes his or her wishes known in writing to the Head Teacher of the school."

As for the acceptance of Americans, and more importantly their children, you'd should speak to Americans with direct experience of this in New Zealand. I only knew of one boy from the US at my children's school and he didn't have an easy time of it.


----------



## faithdownunder

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks to everyone that responded to my request about family living in Christchurch, school's, etc. 

We are now focusing our move to the Auckland area. 

The reason I asked about scripture in public schools is because I taught it in NSW, Australia schools during my time there and really enjoyed it.


----------

